# Is frozen joint compound acceptable once it has thawed?



## ToolSeeker

I have used it after it thaws but if it has been opened it will tend to spoil or sour if you don't use it soon.


----------



## Gary in WA

"Ready-mixed compound is sensitive to cold weather and
must be protected from freezing. If material freezes in the
container, allow it to thaw at room temperature. Do not force
the thawing process. Do not pour off any liquid that has
separated from the compound. Remix using a power drill
mixer until smooth and creamy. Usually thawed compound
will again be usable, unless it has been subjected to several
freeze-thaw cycles." From, pp 176; http://www.usg.com/documents/construction-handbook/chapter5.pdf

Gary


----------



## princelake

if mud freezes it never seems to be the same again. it like crystalizes and get clumpy, you can mix it up and reuse it but for what its worth just toss it and buy new mud because you probably dont want to chance putting crap on the wall and having a real mess on your hands and all to to save $10-20. also mud does go bad over time typically after a 1year plus depending on condition its stored in. the mud gets like moldy and stinky and basically does turn to sour milk.


----------



## ToolSeeker

princelake said:


> if mud freezes it never seems to be the same again. it like crystalizes and get clumpy, you can mix it up and reuse it but for what its worth just toss it and buy new mud because you probably dont want to chance putting crap on the wall and having a real mess on your hands and all to to save $10-20. also mud does go bad over time typically after a 1year plus depending on condition its stored in. the mud gets like moldy and stinky and basically does turn to sour milk.


You can stop that from happening Make sure the top of the mud is covered with water and add a little bleach. When your ready to use it just pour the water off and mix.


----------



## newfie49

if I have any mud that froze I usually use it for taping, after thawing you might use it for bed coat but never had a problem using it for taping.


----------



## princelake

good tip tool seeker. i dont normally have mud that sits for that long. i've seen homeowners crack open a bucket thats been sitting on the shelf for god knows how long and oufff stankkky stuff.


----------



## DannyT

do they ship drywall mud in heated trucks in the winter??


----------



## federer

DannyT said:


> do they ship drywall mud in heated trucks in the winter??


this is a good question! i want to say no because i walk in supply places and they just have pallets of them lying about. same with lumber =/


----------



## ToolSeeker

As an ex. truck driver- no they do not.


----------



## newfie49

But the DW supply places will have a heated building that they store the compound in, along with other accessories like glue and 1st coat etc. so mud needs to be protected in the cold months from freezing.


----------



## Deck

Thanks guys. My takeaway from this is try to avoid it if I can.


----------

